# Top 5 Hybrid Training Questions



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

I went through hundreds of scientific journals and research papers on building muscle and losing fat. I kept digging until we learned something I never knew about… and it completely FLOORED me! I discovered some scientific research on the concept of building a “Type III Super Muscle”. I learned that there was a way to [...]

*Read More...*


----------

